# HELP! trying to reinstall sims but get component transfer error



## Boricua Mami (Oct 24, 2004)

I uninstalled and am trying to reinstall Sims Deluxe Edition but when it reaches 15 % it stops and a box with the warning 'component transfer error' (what does C T Error mean?) comes up, i've done everything but nothing  ....I've cleaned the CD, made a desktop folder to try installing it from there but no  same box opens up, can someone help me to try to fix this problem? thanks Sheila


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sometimes The Sims doesn't uninstall properly. There is a program that will remove all of the components that the uninstallation did not get, though I have no clue where to find it. I think it's on The Sims website


----------



## aprilluv2 (Oct 24, 2004)

Boricua Mami said:


> I uninstalled and am trying to reinstall Sims Deluxe Edition but when it reaches 15 % it stops and a box with the warning 'component transfer error' (what does C T Error mean?) comes up, i've done everything but nothing  ....I've cleaned the CD, made a desktop folder to try installing it from there but no  same box opens up, can someone help me to try to fix this problem? thanks Sheila


The answer is found at the Sims Site
See Below I went through this on one of my computers and used the bottom drawer the CD Burner one to install and play all worked well IF in fact you have only a CD rom drive then use the following fix

. ERROR - Component Transfer Error

This is due to the cd-rom speed dipping below acceptable reading levels for the Install Shield software to read accurately.

First, check to see if there are any scratches, fingerprints, or marks of any kind on the disk surface. Something even as small as a piece of hair or a very light scratch can cause this error. If you find any fingerprints or debris try cleaning the CD with a soft cotton cloth. If after cleaning the CD the error still occurs, or if there are still scratches you can send the CD in to be replaced. You can contact our warranty department at (650) 628-1900 to exchange your disk for a new one. To replace your software you will need a sales receipt dated within the 90-day warranty period. Electronic Arts warrants its software to the original purchaser that Electronic Arts' software is free from defects for a period of 90-days as stated in the manual. If the disk has been misused, or the 90-day warranty has passed, then a fee will be assessed to replace the software.


----------



## Boricua Mami (Oct 24, 2004)

Thaks Tidus4Yuna but I've used the sims uninstillation program sims site has but it seems there are some files (i've checked on my hard disc) that will not erase/be able to delete, and i dont know how i can delete them?, maybe this is the cause of not being able to reinstall sims deluxe edition, also thanks aprilluv2, the disc is new just bought a couple of days ago and have checked but everything is good and clean.


----------

